# 2011 Bavaria 36 Cruiser



## Hydroplane (Feb 19, 2011)

I am looking at buying a Bavaria 36 two cabin. Looking for comments/opinions about this boat.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

You can take a look in the interesting sailboats thread. On the first page you have an Index. 

Strong boat, good rigging, a bit fat, interior well designed but with a finish that leaves much to desire. Good price and a huge list of extras that can make it expensive but that can also make it a good sailing boat.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Hydroplane (Feb 19, 2011)

PCP said:


> You can take a look in the interesting sailboats thread. On the first page you have an Index.
> 
> Strong boat, good rigging, a bit fat, interior well designed but with a finish that leaves much to desire. Good price and a huge list of extras that can make it expensive but that can also make it a good sailing boat.
> 
> ...


Well, I bought it and ordered larger genoa winches and the extra water tank. Looks like I will be making a trip to Greece somewhere around week 21. This is one of the two best days in a mans life!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hydroplane said:


> Well, I bought it and ordered larger genoa winches and the extra water tank. Looks like I will be making a trip to Greece somewhere around week 21. This is one of the two best days in a mans life!


Congratulations. Keep us posted about your boat.

My old boat was a top specs Bavaria 36, a fast boat that I had for 7 years (more than 10 000 miles) without any problem and that has made a new owner happy for the last two years (with the same sails). I did not want to influence you on your choose..but since you have chosen a Bavaria 36, may you be as happy as I have been with mine










Regards

Paulo


----------



## Hydroplane (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Paulo, I still have time to add an option or two if you have any suggestions.

We are looking to cruise up the Portugese coast one of these summers. Especially up to Porto. We took a car tour from Faro up to Sintra a few years back. What a fantastic country!

Steven


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks!

Where are you from? Regarding the Portuguese coast tell me when you go and I tell you what you should not miss. It has some very nice places but it is a difficult coast without few sheltered places. But you should not miss Galiza, that is almost Portugal. It's the same culture, same good food and wine, nice people and a much better coast for cruising.

Regarding your boat I would want 2 winches on each side (bigger winches has you have chosen), German sheeting and good sails. 

From the list some items I would not miss:

High-tech sailset for battened main and jib, sandwich/laminate cloth; 
battened main incl. MDS & lazyjacks, bi-radial; reefing jib with UV-Protection, e-foam, tri-radial 
(replaces standard mainsail and standard jib)

Gennaker gear incl. gennaker boom, chain plates, gennaker halyard, gennaker sheet ropes, 
deflection pulleys and halyard stoppers 

Rodkick with gas pressurised spring

2 spring cleats, aluminium, midships

LFS-safety package, life-safety system 



Of course this is assuming you are going to stay with the boat for a considerable period of time.

I would also have a lead deep keel, a 140% Genoa instead of the Jib, a removable stay for a staysail (storm sail). This is important because they have to provide from the factory the strong reinforced point for fixing the staysal.

Later I would add three reefs on the main with two extra blocks for it.

I would not buy their genaker and I would mount later a code 0 on a small furler.

This was basically what I had on my Bavaria 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## lehane (Apr 16, 2011)

*Inner Forestay*

Paulo,
The inner forestay doesn't appear in any of the options lists I can find. We were looking at a new C36 stock boat and asked the question of the sales guy - he was going away to find out but I figured might as well ask here...

Lehane


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

No I think it is not but if your dealer has any height he can ask to the shipyard and they will do it. The only thing they will have to do on the factory is the reinforcements and the pace to hook the stay. All the rest will be probably with the dealer.

If it is a stock (you mean it is already there?) boat it is more complicated, all the reinforcements would have to be done by the dealer. He was to ask to the shipyard how it should be done. No big deal if it is done by someone that knows what he is doing.

Of course you have to have a boat with a spinnaker or geenaker halyard, to use it on the stay sail, and that you can command.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## lehane (Apr 16, 2011)

*Inner Forestay*



PCP said:


> No I think it is not but if your dealer has any height he can ask to the shipyard and they will do it. The only thing they will have to do on the factory is the reinforcements and the pace to hook the stay. All the rest will be probably with the dealer.
> 
> If it is a stock (you mean it is already there?) boat it is more complicated, all the reinforcements would have to be done by the dealer. He was to ask to the shipyard how it should be done. No big deal if it is done by someone that knows what he is doing.
> 
> ...


Yes, the boat is a pre-built, dealer stock one. From the earlier post I was worried that afterfit was never possible but it should be the same as most yachts.

Interesting boat though. The biggest thing missing is handholds in the saloon and that most access panels (like mast foot) are have been sealed in, so maintenance and repairs, especially electrics, will always be more difficult. Cold box design is poor too (bad lid and insulation).

Lehane


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

lehane said:


> Yes, the boat is a pre-built, dealer stock one. From the earlier post I was worried that afterfit was never possible but it should be the same as most yachts.
> 
> Interesting boat though. The biggest thing missing is handholds in the saloon and that most access panels (like mast foot) are have been sealed in, so maintenance and repairs, especially electrics, will always be more difficult. Cold box design is poor too (bad lid and insulation).
> 
> Lehane


These boats are built to a price and it shows but in what regards competition I have always felt that the Bavaria is a stronger boat and that does not mean necessarily better. That's why it is the preferred boat by charter companies.

You are right in what regards the cool box. Insulation was always a weak spot. The French do a lot better.

Regards

Paulo


----------

